# Kubota GCK60-23BX (GRASS CATCHER FOR BX)



## Tmc1958 (4 mo ago)

I have a question that a 2 dealerships can't answer. The Grass catcher drive shaft connects to the tractor. What keeps it on the PTO shaft. It has a place for a cross pin or something like that but I cant find anyone who knows. Dealer tell me that all I can do is but the shaft ($500.) Does anyone know? Thanks


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Tmc, welcome to the forum.

What you are looking for is a "PTO yoke quick release pin". A Kubota pin is likely metric. There are many pins available on the internet for US-made yokes (and they may fit in a Kubota yoke)?? But if you need a metric pin, go to a Kubota parts department. Parts people will know what you are looking for. You can try calling Messick's parts department.


----------

